# Omega F300 Cone, What Battery?



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi I'm looking to replace the battery in an Omega cone. The one that's currently in there is a Sony R43, does anyone know what the equivalent is?

Many Thanks,

Devs


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You want a 344...Renata is a good make.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Renata 344 I think that's what I put in my f300 geneve


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Excellent many thanks for the help guys. Greatly appreciated


----------

